# Northwest Iowa



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Northwest Iowa trial at Webb, Iowa?


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

joel druley said:


> Any updates on the Northwest Iowa trial at Webb, Iowa?


Heard 33 dogs called back from Open marks. Don't know numbers. Sorry


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one post the open and qualified all age results? Any updates on the Amateur and the derby? Thank you.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

I Heard James Hurst won the open not sure of the other placements


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Unofficial Open Results:

1st #6 Jazzy o/h hurst
2nd #20 Blaze o/Steele h/unger
3rd #43 Louie o/h schweikert
4th #15 Rough o/ Steele h/ unger
RJ #27 o/Hansen h/eckett
Jams: 5,11,34,49,51


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Tim Springer and owner Scott Miles for the win in the derby
James Hurst


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Was 4th in open Jaybar Rough Em Up?
Congrats to ken and Gary!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats Tim & Lauren and owners, another nice weekend for Team Dynamic, 4th (URO1 D.A.C.'s Carrie C.C. RA SH ) and RJ (Rainmakers Mystic Mila) in the Qual, 1st (Diamondback's Black Hawks) and 2 Jams (siblings Port Bay's TNT Dynamite Dyna and TNT's One of the Boys) in the Derby, not too shabby. 

Congratulations to Bob & Ann Heise and Isaac Langerud with the Qual win for Princess!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TRUEBLUE said:


> Congratulations to Tim Springer and owner Scott Miles for the win in the derby
> James Hurst


Nice when mom wins the Open and pup wins the derby, congratulations to all.


----------



## sure (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats to a great guy, Jim Hurst from Beck Kennels. What an honor to watch you and Jazz this weekend, as close to 4 perfect series you can get! What a wonderful team! A true display of respect and trust. Congrats on that FC title and good luck at the Amtr National!!! Also a big congrats to Tim Springer and Lauren for the Win with Jazz's daughter! in the derby a trueblue weekend for sure.


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Sure,
Thanks for the kind words, however, just a couple of clarifications.
Both Jazz and I were trained by Rorem Retrievers, and the title she received this weekend was to finish her AFC.
Again , thanks


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone have full Derby and Qual results? Congrats to all that have been mentioned already.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Isaac Langerud and Chapel Hill Retrievers on a great trial with his string of young dogs!!!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one please post the results of the amateur? Thank you.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

I just saw the trial results posted on Entry Express. Congratulations to Tux, Redwing, Naughty, Air, and Otter and their owners and handlers on their respective placements. Some Sioux Valley Club Dogs are breaking out. Good Job guys & gals.


----------

